# Nicer knock-down hardware



## NLarson801 (Jun 18, 2020)

I am looking for something nicer than the Ikea style cam-lock knock down hardware. I found some called Torpedo CSIS that looked perfect. I sent a couple emails sent to their US distributor Glaser Bolt (who appears to be closed now) and have not received any responses. Does anyone know of something similar that can actually be ordered?

This is how their fasteners worked which was pretty cool IMO.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Kind of reminds me of the standard cross dowel and bolt


----------



## NLarson801 (Jun 18, 2020)

> Kind of reminds me of the standard cross dowel and bolt
> 
> - EarlS


That wouldn't work for my needs and IMO isn't very sleek.

I am looking to attach this back desk stretcher without glue.


----------



## tbone (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmmm…they answered the phone when I called 855-532-BOLT (2658)


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Pinned m&t joint with the pins left with big heads to be removed for kd


----------



## NLarson801 (Jun 18, 2020)

> Hmmm…they answered the phone when I called 855-532-BOLT (2658)
> 
> - tbone


Looks like it forwarded to a different company now. The guy said he does carry some and will email me what they have shortly.


----------



## NLarson801 (Jun 18, 2020)

> Pinned m&t joint with the pins left with big heads to be removed for kd
> 
> - Madmark2


I did consider doing that as well.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Just use a bolt that would go into the leg with insert nut. Drill a 1.5" +\- stopped hole in the rail to feed the bolt through.

Like this

https://www.rockler.com/bed-rail-connection-system?country=US&sid=V91040&promo=shopping&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=pla&utm_campaign=PL&tid=pla&gclid=CjwKCAjwmf_4BRABEiwAGhDfSZ34v0_2fsi4MJj_oZbO-HorcmVJ5t5YKaE4UISAwEWJlbY8zg_blBoCG8kQAvD_BwE


----------

